# Question on CPT listing on HCFA forms



## lil (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello all:
I was told that it is no longer necessary to list CPT codes (procedures) based on pricing or RVUs as that is no longer a factor in the reimbursement process.  Can anyone help answer this correctly?


----------

